# Frostie Root Beer bottle



## heirloomer (Sep 17, 2005)

I found this bottle under my great-grandparent's shed.  My sister recognized it but I've never heard of 'Frostie'.  Then again, I'm only 28!!  Is this company still around but under another name?  It has some mold on the inside but reasonably in good cond.  What would it's worth be?  50 cents?  Any info would be appreciated!
 Heirloomer


----------



## tristian bottle (Sep 18, 2005)

i say a buck
 [8|]


----------



## bubbas dad (Sep 18, 2005)

up to about a dollar sounds right. they still bottle frostie and sell it at stores around here, anyway. i think maybe walmart might carry it also.


----------

